# Philadelphia to Ocean City, NJ



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

I've looked at the routes for the MS150 and while I haven't ridden in the group ride they offer, I was curious to try a ride to the shore from Philadelphia to Ocean City, NJ.

Does anyone have any advice or information about the road conditions for cycling along the MS150 route? I was looking at the 75 mile option. Combined with the distance from my house through Philly, it should be just above 100 miles for the day. Are the shoulders wide enough to ride on without worrying about drivers? I'm asking because I'm sure it's different riding in a larger group than a solo effort (visibility-wise).

City to Shore Route Options & Rest Stops - National MS Society Route

Cute sheet:
http://bikepae.nationalmssociety.or...DER_75_MILE_CUES_SAT_09_12_12.pdf?docID=58419


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

You might get a better response in the NJ-NY forum.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, I thought about that. I did browse that regional forum and thought most of the posts were NY or central NJ related. No biggie, I have the map from the MS150 and I'll cobble that together with bike friendly roads as marked by google maps and figure it out.


----------

